# Suggest UPS for my pc with CX 550 psu



## khalil1210 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all,

Can you suggest a UPS for the following pc:

1. Corsair CX 550 ( I have plug type as UK, if that makes many difference ) ( bought 2yrs ago )
2. Ryzen 2200G ( bought 2yrs ago )
3. Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 motherboard ( bought 2yrs ago )
4. Zotac 1660s  ( bought 1yr ago )
5. 2x8GB 3000Mhz ram ( bought 2yrs ago )

I am planning to buy UPS next month.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2020)

a 600va ups should do, try APC 600VA ups.  I am not exactly sure how much wattage your rig would consume but for me, 600va wasnt enough (Ryzen 5 1600 + GTX 1080)
Make sure you switch out cables that support indian ground pin, my own PSU didnt come with a protruding ground pin, and i got a couple of shocks because of it.
*www.flipkart.com/apc-back-ups-bx1100c-in-ups/p/itmehze7fgmta8xtIf you can afford this, go for it. Even better try buying UPS Locally, and make sure choose one with closest manufacturing date.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 27, 2020)

The bx1100C-in is not a good ups,and so is its 600va variant the bx600c-in even though they appear to be very popular in india,the reason being that apc falsely advertises both of them as having full AVR capabilities,which is by and large a lie.The Bx 600c-in has no avr,and thus cant regulate voltage at all whereas the 1100c-in model has very limited regulation capabilities that only comes into play when the input voltage either becomes very high or very low.

Thus if you were to experience some routine voltage fluctuation in your power line,it could potentially damage your hardware and your UPS wouldn't be able to offer any degree of protection whatsoever.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> The bx1100C-in is not a good ups,and so is its 600va variant the bx600c-in even though they appear to be very popular in india,the reason being that apc falsely advertises both of them as having full AVR capabilities,which is by and large a lie.The Bx 600c-in has no avr,and thus cant regulate voltage at all whereas the 1100c-in model has very limited regulation capabilities that only comes into play when the input voltage either becomes very high or very low.
> 
> Thus if you were to experience some routine voltage fluctuation in your power line,it could potentially damage your hardware and your UPS wouldn't be able to offer any degree of protection whatsoever.


Very interesting, do you have any review link. Also can you suggest a good alternative ?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 27, 2020)

The facts mentioned above are based on my own personal experiences (i used to own the bx 600c in a few years back but got rid of it) and interactions with various people on pc hardware related Facebook groups. Also i once called apc's service centre in kolkata and they confirmed that these models don't possess any avr,even though apc won't acknowledge it. 

I also remember reading reviews posted by various customers on amazon who mentioned that they experienced voltage fluctuations but their ups couldn't provide any protection at all-there are more complaints against the 600va model, another defect of this model in particular is that it tends to get overloaded very easily, even when the power draw is within its rated limits. 

This is more or less like a scam where the manufacturer is advertising a feature that the equipment does not actually have. 

As an alternative, i would suggest looking at Apc's be 700y in or be 800y in, both of which have avr. I actually have the former and its been working satisfactorily till date. 

Apc's quality isn't what it used to be in the early and mid 2000s,after its takeover by Schneider electric it has undergone a marked degradation.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 27, 2020)

if someone does decide to buy either the bx 600 c in or 1100c in as other models may not be readily available everywhere,the only possible solution could be to pair it with a voltage stabilizer like APC's own LSW800-in or LSW1200-in,both of which are basically AVR equipped UPSes minus the battery backup feature.

Someone i know has the 1100c in and he was worried as his ups wasn't stepping down the voltage even when it exceeded 250V at the AC mains(voltage in rural areas tend to go well above 230v esp. during winter months when the overall load on power grids is noticeably low).So he has paired it with the LSW1200 in which is outputting a flat 220-225 v when the ac input voltage crosses 250v.

Also i am using its lower priced variant ,the lsw 800in with my refrigerator and i can confirm that it works pretty well and regulates voltage when it goes above 250v or below 200V.So even if your ups has no voltage regulation,then you will have nothing to worry about.

both of these stabilizers are available on amazon.


----------



## khalil1210 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks for the replies,

@Nerevarine If I upgrade my CPU from Ryzen 2200g to something like Ryzen 3600 (no over clock) will a 600 VA or 700 VA ups be sufficient

@quicky008  Is this the right apc 700y model?

*www.apc.com/shop/in/en/products/APC-BACK-UPS-700VA-230V-INDIA/P-BE700Y-IND
I see that it has normal round pins but my psu has block pins 


So can I connect ups -> gold medal extension box  -> psu or

 do I need to buy a Indian plug  


Is ₹6,000 a good price for this or I should be spending more?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2020)

600 VA might be cutting it close, go for 700 VA.
For me my GPU is the main power hungry portion, I think CPUs do not comsume as much power, maybe @whitestar_999  or @SaiyanGoku can help ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> Thanks for the replies,
> 
> @Nerevarine If I upgrade my CPU from Ryzen 2200g to something like Ryzen 3600 (no over clock) will a 600 VA or 700 VA ups be sufficient
> 
> ...


Block pins is fine as long as the ground is making contact, I have a non protruding ground pin, the protruding portion is meant for the sockets in EU countries, hence i had to change. You dont necessarily need to change as long as the UPS has the appropriate socket that can accomodate block pins.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah that's the right model indeed. You can even get the 800va version , the only downer being it has no option for pc connectivity which the 700va model has.

To connect your uk style plug you will have to use a universal power strip like the one you have shown in your post, and then connect the power strip to your ups-that's what i do as well.

I had purchased mine from Fk


*www.flipkart.com/apc-back-ups-be70...PSE9HC2PVGZBCDM&lid=LSTUPSE9HC2PVGZBCDMOSE0WL


----------



## khalil1210 (Dec 27, 2020)

Got it thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2020)

You can get a flat pin to round pin adapter plug for ~50 in local electric shops or nowadays most powerstrips/extension boxes come with universal pin compatible sockets anyway. The max power consumption of 1660 super is around 130W so a 600VA ups(which provides 360W) should be fine but as suggested above you can get the better 700VA model if you have the budget.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 21, 2021)

Bought APC BE700AY-IND version from flipkart

thanks for the help @Nerevarine @quicky008 @whitestar_999


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Bought APC BE700AY-IND version from flipkart
> 
> thanks for the help @Nerevarine @quicky008 @whitestar_999


Hi !
I have few questions regarding this since I am also looking to buy a UPS.

Online or offline? 
For how much? 
What is the manufacturing date?


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 22, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Online or offline?


Online from flipkart(RetailNet seller). Could  not find  same model offline.


TheSloth said:


> For how much?


₹ 5642


TheSloth said:


> What is the manufacturing date?


August 2020


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> August 2020


Too old, battery capacity/working life is most likely half of its original capacity by now. This is why it is recommended to buy battery/ups offline so you can check the manufacturing date before making the payment.
@TheSloth


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 22, 2021)

^ +1


----------

